# Can Leinster win the double?



## Purple (18 May 2011)

As a Leinster fan who will be travelling to Cardiff for the Heineken Cup final I am biased so what do the rugby aficionados here on AAM think; can they beat North Hampton and then beat Munster only seven days later?


----------



## BillK (18 May 2011)

Of course they can!


----------



## Mpsox (19 May 2011)

Yes, even though it pains me to say the 2nd one. Having said that, I'll be in Cardiff with my Leinster supporting wife and shouting for them, in the same way she has shouted for Munster in the past.


----------



## villa 1 (19 May 2011)

C'mon Lonstershire !! Boys in blue. I thought that was the Dubs
They will win both as Munstershire as on a downward slide.


----------



## Purple (19 May 2011)

villa 1 said:


> Boys in blue. I thought that was the Dubs



Different sport.


----------



## Purple (19 May 2011)

Mpsox said:


> Yes, even though it pains me to say the 2nd one. Having said that, I'll be in Cardiff with my Leinster supporting wife and shouting for them, in the same way she has shouted for Munster in the past.



I'll be in Cardiff with my Leinster supporting son.


----------



## Firefly (19 May 2011)

Leinster deserve it for sure. Munster should have won the Heineken Cup about 4 times but that's our own fault for not doing so.


----------



## PaddyW (19 May 2011)

They can win them both, definitely. I'm a Munster fan, so I hope they win the Heino Cup and Munster win the Magners.. Which would be ironic for me as I like a nice cold pint of Bulmers!


----------



## Pique318 (19 May 2011)

PaddyW said:


> *Heino *Cup !


D4 alert !!!

Roish !


----------



## Purple (19 May 2011)

Pique318 said:


> D4 alert !!!
> 
> Roish !



He's a Munster man; say it with a Cork whine and it's a different thing altogether.


----------



## Staples (19 May 2011)

Mpsox said:


> I'll be ..... shouting for them, in the same way she has shouted for Munster in the past.


 
With a high-pitched voice?


----------



## Firefly (19 May 2011)

A Corkman calling a Heineken a "Heino" would be (rightly) shot. In South County Dublin he'd be just another "normal" punter.


----------



## Purple (19 May 2011)

Firefly said:


> A Corkman calling a Heineken a "Heino" would be (rightly) shot. In South County Dublin he'd be just another "normal" punter.



I'm from South Dublin and I've never called it that (my friends don't either) but so what if people do? It says a lot about the local inferiority complex if sounding like a caricature of someone from South Dublin warrants a beating


----------



## Firefly (19 May 2011)

Purple said:


> I'm from South Dublin and I've never called it that (my friends don't either) but so what if people do? It says a lot about the local inferiority complex if sounding like a caricature of someone from South Dublin warrants a beating



Ohh my head's hurting...that's way too deep for me


----------



## PaddyW (20 May 2011)

Ah Lads, I threw Heino in there for a laugh, I'm a Kerry man and whenever I say 'Heino' it's with a D4 accent, roish?


----------



## BillK (21 May 2011)

That's the first part done and dusted - now for Munster!


----------



## Firefly (23 May 2011)

Congrads to Leinster...what a performance! Fantastic self belief and apart from looking bewildered for a time in the first half they never panicked and showed the maturity of champions. Sexton played a blinder and will surely be a future Ireland captain if he continues like this. Probably the greatest comeback in recent history in any sport I can think of. 

2 = 2 now!


----------



## Mpsox (23 May 2011)

Well done Leinster, even if certainly 1 and possibly 2 of the tries(and in fairness, one of the Northampton ones) probably shouldn't have been allowed. Nice to see plenty of boggers and culchies in Cardiff as well, far more then in Edinburgh in 09.


----------



## Mucker Man (30 May 2011)

Hard luck Leinster, but it's great to see so many players pushing for World Cup selection.


----------



## Firefly (30 May 2011)

That was a good, tough match. Here's hoping Kidney can gel what should be a very good World Cup team together.


----------



## Mpsox (30 May 2011)

Mucker Man said:


> Hard luck Leinster, but it's great to see so many players pushing for World Cup selection.


 
Especially the Bull Hayes pushing Cian Healy all over the pitch.


----------



## Purple (30 May 2011)

Good match on Saturday. 
Munster were really up for it and held back Leinster in the first half and the first 10 minutes of the second half. After that the Leinster tank was empty and Munster could have scored more.
Some bad tactical decisions from Leinster in the first half meant that they threw away what chances they had.
Great to see Felix Jones and Conor Murray coming through so strongly for Munster. They were both superb. Paul O'Connel was back to his very best.

The game was palyed in a good spirit (with the notable exception of Marcus Horans off the ball shoulder charge on O'Driscoll).


----------



## Mpsox (30 May 2011)

Purple said:


> Good match on Saturday.
> Munster were really up for it and held back Leinster in the first half and the first 10 minutes of the second half. After that the Leinster tank was empty and Munster could have scored more.
> Some bad tactical decisions from Leinster in the first half meant that they threw away what chances they had.
> Great to see Felix Jones and Conor Murray coming through so strongly for Munster. They were both superb. Paul O'Connel was back to his very best.
> ...


 
BOD should have been looking where he was going

Really impressed by Felix Jones, especially defensively, some great tackles. Can't help wondering if Sexton had been on the Heino all week given that first kick of his. Full marks to hayes as well, Examiner are suggesting this morning that it might have been his last game, if so, great way to go out


----------



## Firefly (30 May 2011)

Mpsox said:


> Really impressed by Felix Jones, especially defensively, some great tackles.



+1. He was very good. MacFadden played really well too..a lot better at tackling that Darcy IMO. Noticed Marcus Horan crying after the match...last "big" game for Munster?


----------



## Sunny (30 May 2011)

Thought the biggest find this season could end up being Conor Murray. He seems to have the physique and the skills to be a top scrum half. Felix Jones also looks like a real player and is an interesting option at full back if Murphy and Kearney don't get fit but the world cup is not really the place for a novice full back. McFadden I think is really unlucky not to be first choice for Leinster. I have to say, the future of Irish Rubgy is a lot brighter than it was earlier in the season. Munster deserved the victory but Leinster deserve huge credit for the effort they put in a week after winning the Heineken Cup. They showed the league huge respect. The Scottish and Welsh teams could learn a lot from looking at them.


----------

